# Como puedo arreglar esto? (Solucionado)

## brutico

Recibo este error a la hora de actualizar y no se como arreglarlo.

```

Total: 2 packages (1 downgrade, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/xapian:0

  (dev-libs/xapian-1.2.23:0/1.2.22::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =dev-libs/xapian-1.2*[chert] required by (kde-base/baloo-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                ^^^^                                                                                                                                             

  (dev-libs/xapian-1.3.6:0/1.3.7::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/xapian:0/1.3.7= required by (kde-apps/khelpcenter-16.04.1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

                   ^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                      

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Last edited by brutico on Sun May 22, 2016 10:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cameta

Prueba a usar la backtrack

----------

## brutico

Hola, gracias por contestar pero el problema persiste igual.

----------

## YukiteruAmano

Tienes un conflicto de versiones entre dev-libs/xapian-1.2.23 y dev-libs/xapian-1.3.6, son la misma librería en dos versiones distintas, y eso obviamente no se podrá solucionar a menos que modifiques los ebuilds, te recomiendo crees un bugreport para que solucionen esto de la forma correcta, verificando los ebuilds, o puedes tomar la via fácil, enmascarar dev-libs/xapian-1.2.23, y probar con la versión más nueva para compilar los paquetes que dependen de ella.

----------

## brutico

 *YukiteruAmano wrote:*   

> Tienes un conflicto de versiones entre dev-libs/xapian-1.2.23 y dev-libs/xapian-1.3.6, son la misma librería en dos versiones distintas, y eso obviamente no se podrá solucionar a menos que modifiques los ebuilds, te recomiendo crees un bugreport para que solucionen esto de la forma correcta, verificando los ebuilds, o puedes tomar la via fácil, enmascarar dev-libs/xapian-1.2.23, y probar con la versión más nueva para compilar los paquetes que dependen de ella.

 

Estoy reportando el bug a ver lo que me dicen.

Gracias por la ayuda.

También recibo este

```
!!! The following update has been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies:

dev-libs/boost:0

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=dev-util/boost-build-1.61*" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-util/boost-build-1.61.0::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

(dependency required by "dev-libs/boost-1.61.0::gentoo" [ebuild])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## brutico

Según esto https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=583686 dice que desinstale kde-apps/khelpcenter-16.04.1 y lo vuelva instalar pero el problema persiste.

```
!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: dev-libs/xapian-1.3.6

 *  - /usr/lib64/libxapian.so.22

 *  - /usr/lib64/libxapian.so.22.7.1

 *      used by /usr/bin/akonadi_baloo_indexer (kde-base/baloo-4.14.3)

 *      used by /usr/lib64/kde4/baloo_calendarsearchstore.so (kde-base/baloo-4.14.3)

 *      used by /usr/lib64/kde4/baloo_contactsearchstore.so (kde-base/baloo-4.14.3)

 *      used by 6 other files

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries

```

Después hago un emerge  @preserved-rebuild 

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD ] dev-libs/xapian-1.2.23:0/1.2.22::gentoo [1.3.6:0/1.3.7::gentoo] USE="brass chert inmemory -doc -static-libs" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse sse2" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/baloo-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo  USE="minimal (-aqua) -debug" 0 KiB

Total: 2 packages (1 downgrade, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/xapian:0

  (dev-libs/xapian-1.2.23:0/1.2.22::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =dev-libs/xapian-1.2*[chert] required by (kde-base/baloo-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                ^^^^                                                                                                                                             

  (dev-libs/xapian-1.3.6:0/1.3.7::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/xapian:0/1.3.7= required by (kde-apps/khelpcenter-16.04.1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

                   ^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                      

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Y vuelta a lo mismo.

----------

## YukiteruAmano

La única forma en que veo posible sobreponerse a ese problema es con una modificación del ebuild.

La otra no muy divertidad es borrar toda aplicación dependiente de dev-libs/xapian y entonces emerger xapian  y por ultimo el resto de sus dependencias de forma individual.

----------

## YukiteruAmano

 *brutico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> También recibo este
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Eso es un problema de paquete enmascarado, como dice portage, lee el man y desenmascara el paquete, solo así podrás instalarlo.

----------

## YukiteruAmano

Leyendo el reporte en https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=583686

Lo que te dice el hombre, es que fuerces un downgrade para khelpcenter-16.04.1, de ser posible vuelve a su versión estable, ya que el baloo que tienes instalado está en su versión estable.

----------

## brutico

Gracias por la ayuda.

Lo he solucionado enmascarando  =dev-libs/xapian-1.3.6 y ya no da error.

----------

## YukiteruAmano

Una solución aunque no la ideal, recuerda que portage te ha dicho que la dependencia era  dev-libs/xapian-1.3.6, para el paquete en cuestión, pudiste compilar haciendo el mask, pero eso no te asegura que más adelante no tengas el mismo problema u otros más complejos.

De hecho, tus problemas de dependencias se deben a que tienes un mix de paquetes de KDE 4.14 y Plasma 5, te recomiendo que vayas trabajando sobre eso a los fines que a medida de que el árbol portage se actualice no te sucedan cada vez más bloqueos como estos.

----------

## brutico

 *YukiteruAmano wrote:*   

> Una solución aunque no la ideal, recuerda que portage te ha dicho que la dependencia era  dev-libs/xapian-1.3.6, para el paquete en cuestión, pudiste compilar haciendo el mask, pero eso no te asegura que más adelante no tengas el mismo problema u otros más complejos.
> 
> De hecho, tus problemas de dependencias se deben a que tienes un mix de paquetes de KDE 4.14 y Plasma 5, te recomiendo que vayas trabajando sobre eso a los fines que a medida de que el árbol portage se actualice no te sucedan cada vez más bloqueos como estos.

 

A final te he hecho caso y me he replanteado las aplicaciones que voy a usar y solo son pocas... dolphin, konsole, ark, ktorrent, kdenlive y korganizer.

Con todo lo anterior puedo borrar kde-apps/kde-apps-meta y quitarme problemas.... son 200 ebuils que he desintalado.

----------

